# The Classical Music Academy Awards!



## Maquissar

Hello! I am Leonardo from Italy, I'm new to the forums and I am also rather new to the world of classical music - I've always liked it, but only recently have I started actively wanting to know more and more of it - this thread is mostly for fun, but it could help semi-beginners like me finding tips on new music to listen to!

So, without further ado, here are the categories for your nominations. This is not ba Feel free not to give a nomination for each one of them, but only to those you want to answer  Keep in mind that this is not by ARTIST, but by INDIVIDUAL WORK, either the whole work or a single movement or part in it...

...so, for example, _Mozart - Requiem Mass in D Minor K 626_ or _Mozart - Requiem Mass in D Minor K 626 - Dies Irae_ are both acceptable answers, but just "Mozart" isn't 

_By AGE_
1) Best MEDIEVAL piece:
2) Best RENAISSANCE piece:
3) Best BAROQUE piece:
4) Best CLASSICAL piece:
5) Best ROMANTIC piece:
6) Best 20TH CENTURY piece:
7) Best CONTEMPORARY piece:

_By FORM_
8) Best MASS:
9) Best FUGUE:
10) Best PIANO CONCERTO:
11) Best CONCERTO FOR OTHER SOLO INSTRUMENT:
12) Best MINUET:
13) Best SYMPHONY:
14) Best OPERATIC ARIA:
15) Best QUARTET or QUINTET:
16) Best VARIATION:

_By MOOD/THEME_
17) SADDEST piece:
18) STORMIEST piece:
19) BITTEREST piece:
20) SCARIEST piece:
21) MOST RELAXING piece:
22) MOST CHEERFUL piece:
23) MOST ROMANTIC piece:
24) MOST MAJESTIC piece:
25) MOST SENSUAL piece:
26) MOST DEMONIC piece:
27) MOST INNOCENT piece:
28) MOST EXOTIC piece:
29) MOST INNOVATIVE piece:
30) MOST INSANE piece:
31) MOST PLAYFUL piece:

_PERSONAL section_
32) MOST LOVED piece:
33) MOST HATED piece:
34) MOST "NOTHING SPECIAL, WHAT'S ALL THE FUSS ABOUT" piece:
35) FIRST PIECE YOU LOVED:
36) BEST PIECE TO CONVERT HEATHENS TO CLASSICAL MUSIC:

Have fun, thanks for partecipating, my own answers will shortly follow!


----------



## opus67

You know, there's a reason why they don't have such awards in real life.  I'm sorry, but I find it a difficult task even to prepare a list of nominees for many categories, let alone choose a winner. Maybe if we did it like the actual annual thing, like _Best Transcription of a Violin Concerto for Harpsichord, Strings and Continuo for the year 1738_, I think I know who will win it. 

But welcome aboard, Leonardo! This thread should certainly be fun.


----------



## BuddhaBandit

Wow, Leonardo! That list would take a lot of thought for anyone... while I'm not sure I've considered this enough to answer any of the "objective" questions, I will give you a few votes for the "personal" section:

Most Loved: _Pictures in an Exhibition_ by Mussorgsky (original piano version)
Most Hated: _Grand Canyon Suite_ by Groflé
What's All the Fuss About Piece: Call me a heretic, but _The Four Seasons_ by Vivaldi
First Piece I Loved: Chopin's Polonaise in Ab "Heroic"
Converting the Heathens: Berlioz, _Symphonie Fantastique_. I have had quite some conversion success with this one.

I will also give you my best quintet: Schubert's Trout Quintet
and best concerto for another solo instrument: Bruch's Violin Concerto


----------



## Maquissar

Don't be afraid to answer! This is mostly for fun, it's not an accurate study... Just put the first answer that comes to mind, no one will hold your answers against you  You're talking about "the best" from a SUBJECTIVE point of view! Here are MY answers for now, keeping in mind that my knowledge of classical music is still very limited, and that answers will change once I have learned more!

By AGE
1) Best MEDIEVAL piece: *Neidhart von Reuental*, _Meienzit_ (actually, it's not technically classical music, but still!)
2) Best RENAISSANCE piece: Not sure, will get back to you after I listen to some more Palestrina, Monteverdi and Des Prez! 
3) Best BAROQUE piece: *Johann Sebastian BACH*, _Brandenburg Concertos BWV 1046-1051_
4) Best CLASSICAL piece: *Franz Joseph HAYDN*, _Symphony no.94 in G, "Surprise"_
5) Best ROMANTIC piece: *Ludwig van BEETHOVEN*, _Symphony no.9 in D minor, "Choral"_
6) Best 20TH CENTURY piece:*Maurice RAVEL*, _Boléro_
7) Best CONTEMPORARY piece:*George GERSHWIN*, _Rhapsody in Blue_

By FORM
8) Best MASS: *Wolfgang Amadeus MOZART*, _Requiem Mass in D minor_
9) Best FUGUE: *Johann Sebastian BACH*, _Toccata and Fugue in D minor, BVW 565_
10) Best PIANO CONCERTO: *Franz LISZT*, _Hungarian Rhapsody no. 2_ (not sure it's a piano CONCERTO, but I had to put it somewhere!)
11) Best CONCERTO FOR OTHER SOLO INSTRUMENT:
12) Best MINUET: *Johann Sebastian BACH* or *Christian PETZOLD*, _Minuet in G major_ (from the _Notebook for Anna Magdalena Bach_)
13) Best SYMPHONY: *Ludwig van BEETHOVEN*, _Symphony no. 9_
14) Best OPERATIC ARIA: *Wolfgang Amadeus MOZART*, _Der Hölle Rache kocht in meinem Herzen_ (from _The Magic Flute_)
15) Best QUARTET or QUINTET:*Luigi BOCCHERINI*, _String Quintet in E, Op.13 No.5_
16) Best VARIATION: *Wolfgang Amadeus MOZART*, _Variations on "Ah vous dirai-je, Maman"_

By MOOD/THEME
17) SADDEST piece: *Fryderyk CHOPIN*, _Piano Sonata no.2, III movement - Marche funèbre_
18) STORMIEST piece: *Ludwig van BEETHOVEN*, _Symphony no. 9, II movement - Molto Vivace_
19) BITTEREST piece: *Ludwig van BEETHOVEN*, _Piano Sonata no.8 "Pathétique"_
20) SCARIEST piece: *Giuseppe VERDI*, _Dies Irae_
21) MOST RELAXING piece: *Edvard GRIEG*, _Morning Mood_ (From the _Peer Gynt_)
22) MOST CHEERFUL piece: *Johann STRAUSS*, _Radetzky March_
23) MOST ROMANTIC piece: *Ludwig van BEETHOVEN*, _Piano Sonata no.14 "Moonlight"_
24) MOST MAJESTIC piece: *Sir Edward ELGAR*, _Pomp And Circumstance no.1
25) MOST SENSUAL piece: Ok, I'm cheating... it's not technically CLASSICAL music, it's a tango... but in my opinion it SHOULD be considered classical! *Alfredo LE PERA/Carlos GARDEL* Por una cabeza aka the tango from Scent of a Woman
26) MOST DEMONIC piece: *Charles-Camille SAINT SAENS*, Danse Macabre
27) MOST INNOCENT piece: *Franz Peter SCHUBERT*, Ave Maria (Ellens Dritter Gesang)
28) MOST EXOTIC piece: Er... can't think of anything much... I'll go with *Aleksandr BORODIN*, Polovetsian Dances!
29) MOST INNOVATIVE piece: Not in a position to judge this right now! 
30) MOST INSANE piece: *Maurice RAVEL*, Boléro
31) MOST PLAYFUL piece: *Amilcare PONCHIELLI*, Danza delle Ore (from La Gioconda)

PERSONAL section
32) MOST LOVED piece: Mmmm... I have to find a way not to mention Beethoven's Ninth again... So... how about *Antonin DVORAK*, Symphony no.9 "From the New World"? 
33) MOST HATED piece: Well... nothing... *Aram KHACHATURIAN*'s Sabre Dance gets on my nerves, but considering that that is probably its goal, I can't say I hate it 
34) MOST "NOTHING SPECIAL, WHAT'S ALL THE FUSS ABOUT" piece: Mmmm... this is dangerous ground... but I'd say *Samuel BARBER*, Adagio for Strings! Only a personal opinion of course 
35) FIRST PIECE YOU LOVED: *Fryderyk CHOPIN*, Nocturne no.2 in E flat major, Op. 9-2
36) BEST PIECE TO CONVERT HEATHENS TO CLASSICAL MUSIC: I swear by *Bedrich SMETANA*, Vltava (From the Ma Vlast)!

And I'm adding a new category, as I'm the thread creator and I can  (just kidding - feel free to do so too, if you're inspired!)

37) FAVOURITE PIECE WHICH IS NOT WIDELY KNOWN: *Ciprian PORUMBESCU*, Balada pentru vioara si orchestra

There you go! Keep in mind that this is the selection of a 26 year old italian man who has only recently started expanding his classical music knowledge... I have extensive knowledge of only a few authors, and huge "black holes" on many others... for instance, I've never listened to anything of Berlioz or Shostakovic! *deeply ashamed*

Anyway... your turn now!_


----------



## BuddhaBandit

Well, I guess I'll put in my two cents for the eras...

Medieval: Don't listen to much, so I can't really pass judgement.
Renaissance: *Monteverdi*'s _Orfeo_
Baroque: *Bach*'s _The Well-Tempered Clavier_, with the Brandenburgs coming in a very close second.
Classical: *Mozart*'s Symphony no. 41, "Jupiter"
Romantic: This is a tie between *Beethoven*'s "Waldstein" sonata and *Schubert*'s "Death and the Maiden" quartet.
20th Century: *Mahler*'s Symphony no. 1, "Titan"
Contemporary: *Glass*'s _Einstein on the Beach_


----------



## Rondo

I also have something for the "Personal Section":
*
MOST LOVED piece: *Arnold's _Serenade for Small Orchestra_

*MOST HATED piece:* There is one which I will _not_ mention (probably would not exactly apply to this forum, anyhow), but as for a very close second: Janacek's _Sinfonietta_
*
MOST "NOTHING SPECIAL, WHAT'S ALL THE FUSS ABOUT" piece: *Cannon in D!!!

*FIRST PIECE YOU LOVED:* _In the Hall of the Mountain King_ from Grieg's Peer Gynt

*BEST PIECE TO CONVERT HEATHENS TO CLASSICAL MUSIC:* Nielsen's Symphony No. 4: _Inextinguishable_, it has a little bit of everything.


----------



## Rondo

*Medieval and Renaissance:* Haven't heard enough to have a real favorite.

*Baroque:* Tie between Handel's _Water Music_ and Bach's _Little_ Organ Fugue.

*Classical:* Mozart's Symphony No. 40

*Romantic: * A tie: Beethoven's Piano sonata No. 30 in E and Tchaikovsky's Symphony No. 6

*20th Century:* ( I know I mentioned Arnold's Serenade), a close second for this era would be Shostakovich's 11th Symphony

*Contemporary: *Danny Elfman's _Serenada Schizophrana_


----------



## opus67

I didn't notice the '*First Piece You Loved*'. For me, that would be Bach's violin concerto in A minor, BWV 1041, the first movement especially.


----------



## david johnson

i don't know that much stuff.


----------



## Maquissar

I don't know many of the pieces mentioned, but I'll make sure to know them all within a month or two  The problem with classical music is... there's just TOO MUCH of it...

...the good part, however, is that often it comes quite cheap as nobody listens to it anymore! I saw the complete works of Mozart (120 CDs) and Beethoven (100 CDs) at 99 euros each, which is something like 147 US dollars... less than one euro per CD  and recently I bought 56 hours of Mozart for 6 euros!

Anyway, thanks for partecipating and keep the tips coming... yes, even creating completely new categories if necessary


----------



## David C Coleman

For someone who is supposedly new to classical music, you sure know a lot of stuff


----------



## Maquissar

Well, I've always *liked* classical music... But I started listening to more and more one year ago, in the beginning to impress a girl who also liked it, now because I'm hooked and I can't stop


----------



## David C Coleman

Maquissar said:


> Well, I've always *liked* classical music... But I started listening to more and more one year ago, in the beginning to impress a girl who also liked it, now because I'm hooked and I can't stop


Oh! The power of the woman!!!!!


----------



## opus67

Maquissar said:


> Best CONTEMPORARY piece:*George GERSHWIN*, _Rhapsody in Blue_


Gershwin, contemporary? _Rhapsody in Blue_ is actually a few years older than _Bolero_.


----------



## Maquissar

Oops... first slip-up of a possibly long series... I've always assumed _Rhapsody in blue_ to be a couple of decades older than _Boléro_, sorry  Thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## Edward Elgar

Here's my personal section:

32) MOST LOVED piece: I love anything with a good tune and that is well thought-out.
33) MOST HATED piece: Mussorsky – Pics at an Exibition
34) MOST "WHAT'S ALL THE FUSS ABOUT" piece: Orff – Carmina Burana
35) FIRST PIECE YOU LOVED: Dvorak’s New World Symphony
36) BEST PIECE TO CONVERT HEATHENS TO CLASSICAL MUSIC: The Queen Symphony


----------



## Edward Elgar

Rondo said:


> *
> MOST "NOTHING SPECIAL, WHAT'S ALL THE FUSS ABOUT" piece: *Cannon in D!!!


Are you a cellist by any chance!!!


----------



## David C Coleman

Maquissar Offline Junior Member Join Date: Jan 2008Posts: 4 

Ok Maquissar. Here is my lot!. Like you I don’t know everything…But of the music I’ve heard this is roughly what I would put…Regards…
 
By AGE
1)Best MEDIEVAL piece: Not sure yet!
2) Best RENAISSANCE piece: Spem in alium – Thomas Tallis
3) Best BAROQUE piece: Handels Messaieh
4) Best CLASSICAL piece: Mozart Piano Concerto #27 K595 (But there are many other pieces as well)
5) Best ROMANTIC piece: Bruckner Symphony # 8
6) Best 20TH CENTURY piece: Mahler Symphony # 9 (Especially the final movement)
7) Best CONTEMPORARY piece: (That’s difficult as I don’t go much more modern than Shostakovitch – I’ll go for his 5th Symphony for now). I quite like John Tavener as well.
By FORM
8) Best MASS: Wolfgang Amadeus MOZART, Requiem Mass in D minor
9) Best FUGUE: The central section from the Finale of Bruckners 5th Symphony.
10) Best PIANO CONCERTO: Beethoven 4th
11) Best CONCERTO FOR OTHER SOLO INSTRUMENT: Mozart Clarinet Concerto
12) Best MINUET: Third Movement from Mozart Symphony # 41 (Jupiter)
13) Best SYMPHONY: Ludwig van BEETHOVEN, Symphony no. 9
14) Best OPERATIC ARIA: Mozart Soave Sia Il Vento from Cosi Fan Tutte
15) Best QUARTET or QUINTET: Schubert’s “Trout Quintet”
16) Best VARIATION: Sir Edward Elgar- Enigma Variations
By MOOD/THEME
17) SADDEST piece: Tchaikovsky, Last Movement from Symphony # 6
18) STORMIEST piece: Ludwig van BEETHOVEN, Storm from Symphony # 6
19) BITTEREST piece: 
20) SCARIEST piece: Giuseppe VERDI, Dies Irae or March to the Scaffold from Berlioz “Symhonie Fantastique”
21) MOST RELAXING piece: Edvard GRIEG, Morning Mood (From the Peer Gynt)
22) MOST CHEERFUL piece: Johann STRAUSS, Radetzky March or Arrival of the Queen of Sheba by Handel
23) MOST ROMANTIC piece: Love Theme from Tschaikovsky’s “Romeo and Juliet”
24) MOST MAJESTIC piece: Beethoven Symphony # 5 (Last Movement)
25) MOST SENSUAL piece: 
26) MOST DEMONIC piece: Charles-Camille SAINT SAENS, Danse Macabre
27) MOST INNOCENT piece: Brahms, Lullaby
28) MOST EXOTIC piece: Enescu , Romanian Rhapsody # 1
29) MOST INNOVATIVE piece: Beethoven, Eroica Symphony
30) MOST INSANE piece: 
31) MOST PLAYFUL piece: Amilcare PONCHIELLI, Danza delle Ore (from La Gioconda) Yes I’ll go for this as well!!!PERSONAL section
32) MOST LOVED piece: Ok…It’s a bit corny.. But the choral version of Samual barbers Adagio.
33) MOST HATED piece: Brahms Third Symhony. (Just hasn’t got the stature of his other three)
34) MOST "NOTHING SPECIAL, WHAT'S ALL THE FUSS ABOUT" piece: Pachalbel, Canon35) FIRST PIECE YOU LOVED: J.S. Bach, Toccata and Fugue in D minor
36) BEST PIECE TO CONVERT HEATHENS TO CLASSICAL MUSIC: I swear by Bedrich SMETANA, Vltava (From the Ma Vlast)! OR..Mozart Eine Keine Nacht Music..


----------



## Rondo

Edward Elgar said:


> Are you a cellist by any chance!!!


No, why do you think that?

I just think that there isn't much to the song...it's repetitive, and nothing but the same progressions over and over, still people treat it like the Holy Grail of classical music.

ok. Now I know why you thought that.


----------



## BuddhaBandit

Edward Elgar said:


> .
> 33) MOST HATED piece: Mussorsky - Pics at an Exibition


Completely out of curiosity: what do you not like about Pics?

(It's my "most-loved" piece).


----------



## opus67

MOST (LOVED) RELAXING PIECE: Beethoven Symphony No.6, II
MOST (LOVED) CHEERFUL PIECE: Beethoven Symphony No.6, I
MOST INSANE PIECE: Well, maybe not the _most_ insane, but I nominate any piece by the Devil incarnate Nicolo Paganini. For your enjoyment, Heifetz playing the Caprice No.24. (Check out the part after 3:50. I'm not a violin player, and so I can't say if that's really difficult or not, but you get the idea. ) He's got stuff like this in his concerti, as well!


----------



## Yagan Kiely

By AGE
1) Best MEDIEVAL piece: Tecum principium from Chants and Vespers for Christmas Day
2) Best RENAISSANCE piece: Archadelt, Jacques - Il Bianco e dolce cigno
3) Best BAROQUE piece: Bach, Brandenburg Concerto No.#
4) Best CLASSICAL piece: Mozart, Symphony No. 41
*5) Best ROMANTIC piece: Mahler, Symphony No.#
6) Best 20TH CENTURY piece: Richard Strauss, Der Rosenkavalier
7) Best CONTEMPORARY piece: Williams, SW

By FORM
8) Best MASS: Mozart, Great Mass in C minor.
9) Best FUGUE: last movement of Mozart's 41st symphony.
10) Best PIANO CONCERTO: Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 27
11) Best CONCERTO FOR OTHER SOLO INSTRUMENT: Tchaikovsky, Violin Concerto
12) Best MINUET: Any from Mozart's late Quartets.
13) Best SYMPHONY: Mahler, Symphony No. 6
14) Best OPERATIC ARIA: Final aria in Richard Strauss' Salome.
15) Best QUARTET or QUINTET: Dissonance quartet, Mozart
16) Best VARIATION: Mozart, Sonata No. 11, K331, first movement.

By MOOD/THEME
17) SADDEST piece: Finale of Tristan
18) STORMIEST piece: Mahler, Symphony No.7
19) BITTEREST piece: Mahler, Symphony No.6
20) SCARIEST piece: Strauss, Salome
21) MOST RELAXING piece: Brahms Clarinet Sonata Op.120 No.2 in EbMajor
22) MOST CHEERFUL piece: Respighi, Last movement from Ancient Airs and Dances Suite No.2
23) MOST ROMANTIC piece: Strauss, Ist Ein Traum from Der Rosenkavalier
24) MOST MAJESTIC piece: Meistersingers Overture.
25) MOST SENSUAL piece: Overture to Struass' Capriccio.
26) MOST DEMONIC piece: Devils Trill Sonata, obviously!
27) MOST INNOCENT piece: Prokofiev, Classical Sonata.
29) MOST INNOVATIVE piece: Berlioz, Symphonie Fantastique
30) MOST INSANE piece: Hahn playing Erlkonig on violin - 



31) MOST PLAYFUL piece: Mozart's Music Joke.

PERSONAL section
33) MOST HATED piece: George GERSHWIN, Rhapsody in Blue
34) MOST "NOTHING SPECIAL, WHAT'S ALL THE FUSS ABOUT" piece:
35) FIRST PIECE YOU LOVED: Mozart, Sonata No.11, K331.
36) BEST PIECE TO CONVERT HEATHENS TO CLASSICAL MUSIC: 1812. The canons get people excited... regardless of whether it is just trivial icing sugar. People like that. (Note: I just mean the canons in it, not the rest of the piece)



> Are you a cellist by any chance!!!


hehe


----------



## Edward Elgar

BuddhaBandit said:


> Completely out of curiosity: what do you not like about Pics?
> 
> (It's my "most-loved" piece).


Sorry, I should have said it was the orchestral version I have problems with. I just don't like the idea of Ravel scratching fame off the back of Mussorsky with his orchestration (in my opinion - his interpretation). The original piano version is much better.

Plus, my orchestra is currently playing it and I'm not loving it one bit!


----------



## BuddhaBandit

Indeed, indeed... it's hard, I think, to get the full impact of "Bydlo", the"Tuileries" and "Samuel Goldenberg" with the orchestra.

By the way, what instrument do you play in the orchestra? I would assume something in the strings due to your love for Elgar.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Yes, I'm in the strings! 1st violin, as stated in my location! Pics at an Exibition is really to show off the brass an woodwind. Us strings get naff all to play!


----------



## Yagan Kiely

> Yes, I'm in the strings! 1st violin, as stated in my location! Pics at an Exibition is really to show off the brass an woodwind. Us strings get naff all to play!


Ravel really did inherit that style of orchestration from Mozart, especially his late Piano Concertos.


----------



## Mark Harwood

By AGE
3) Best BAROQUE piece: Handel's Water Music
4) Best CLASSICAL piece: Hard to choose amongst Boccherini's string quintets
6) Best 20TH CENTURY piece: Rodrigo's Concierto de Aranjuez

By FORM
16) Best VARIATION: Sor's Introduction & Variations on Mozart's "O cara armonia", op.9

By MOOD/THEME
17) SADDEST piece: Beethoven's 7th Symphony, Allegretto

PERSONAL section
35) FIRST PIECE YOU LOVED: Ravel's Bolero (?)
36) BEST PIECE TO CONVERT HEATHENS TO CLASSICAL MUSIC: Mario Castelnuovo-Tedesco's "Sonatina Canonica" op. 196

I tried!


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Here's what I tried to do... answer in a minimum of 10 categories, answer honestly, AND
name a different composer with each answer.

3) BAROQUE Piece- *Bach*: _Goldberg Variations_
4) CLASSICAL Piece- *Mozart*: _Piano Concerto 20_
5) ROMANTIC Piece- *Wagner*: _Der Ring des Nibelungen_
6) 20th CENTURY Piece- *Mahler*: _Symphony 5_
10) PIANO CONCERTO- *Rachmaninoff*: _3_
11) OTHER CONCERTO- *Brahms*: _Violin_
12) MINUET- *Haydn*: _Symphony 95, movement 3_
13) SYMPHONY- *Beethoven*'s _7th_
24) MAJESTIC- *Bruckner*: _Symphony 5_
35) FIRST PIECE LOVED- *Tchaikovsky*: _Swan Lake_

Taken in this fragmentary manner, it was kind of fun to make a contribution.

P.S.: @ Yagan Kiely-


Yagan Kiely said:


> *5) Best ROMANTIC piece: Mahler, Symphony No.#


As Art Fleming used to say, more specific information needed, please.


----------



## CHasR

well my choices dont fit quite neatly into the categories, but here they are
apologies for the misspellings
good thread, BTW
 
By AGE
1) Best MEDIEVAL piece: "Dort Oben auf dem berge", Ludwig Senfl
2) Best RENAISSANCE piece *(S)* : "Royall Consorts" Wm Lawes
3) Best BAROQUE piece:,"Armide", Lully
5) Best ROMANTIC piece: 'Mahler 3, 1st movt.'
6) Best 20TH CENTURY piece: 'Le Sacre'

By FORM

14) Best OPERATIC ARIA: "Nessun Dorme",M, "Sempre Libre"F
16) Best VARIATION: 'Diabelli', LVB

By MOOD/THEME
17) SADDEST piece: "Tombeau pour Mr. de St Colombe le pere"- St Colombe, (le fils)
22) MOST CHEERFUL piece: Anything ever composed by Eric Coates.
24) MOST MAJESTIC piece: "Allein Gott in der hohe sei Ihr" Schutz
25) MOST SENSUAL piece: "Ye Fiends and Furies"Wm Lawes
2
31) MOST PLAYFUL piece: "Cupid, the Slyest Rouge Alive" -Purcell
31a) MOST ANNOYING COMPOSER: Serge Prokoffiev

PERSONAL section

33) MOST HATED piece: "Gymnopedies"- Erik Satie


----------



## Guest

And how does Mahler's first get counted as a twentieth century piece?


----------



## BuddhaBandit

some guy said:


> And how does Mahler's first get counted as a twentieth century piece?


I count it as 20th Century, at least in style. The opening is ambiguous, tonality-wise, and the funeral march (which is a variation on Frère Jacques) exhibits the wit and subtlety that Schoenberg would later exploit.


----------



## Guest

Well, while I disagree about the instance (the opening to Beethoven's first is tonally ambiguous, too), I always use "twentieth century" as a stylistic term more than a chronological term, too. Not sure how many other posters would let us get away with that, though!

No doubt that Mahler's got some very "modern" ideas, from the very start of his career. More so than say Dvorak, who also wrote music after 1900....


----------



## BuddhaBandit

Some good points, SG. I probably shouldn't have referenced the tonality of the opening (as, actually, many medieval works are also tonally ambiguous) but more the dreamy, impressionistic atmosphere of it. Mahler, for me, was a kind of Romantic Beethoven: he was within the Romantic time period, but much of his music was firmly 20th Century in content.


----------



## Maquissar

I am glad to see that this thread has had some success, especially because I get to learn a lot more about classical music by reading your answers  And as I said, feel free to add new categories if you feel the need to... like, I don't know,

37. MUSIC YOU REALLY SHOULDN'T LISTEN TO WHILE DRIVING, or
38. BEST MUSIC TO ANNOY YOUR NEIGHBOURS

Something like that!


----------



## David C Coleman

Maquissar said:


> I am glad to see that this thread has had some success, especially because I get to learn a lot more about classical music by reading your answers  And as I said, feel free to add new categories if you feel the need to... like, I don't know,
> 
> 37. MUSIC YOU REALLY SHOULDN'T LISTEN TO WHILE DRIVING, or
> 38. BEST MUSIC TO ANNOY YOUR NEIGHBOURS
> 
> Something like that!


Well maybe 37 would be Classical Music. Because it needs more attention than I am capable of giving it whilst I am driving, and besides you can seldom hear the quiet bits over the engine roar.

And 38 would be again Classical Music, because I think I am the only one on my street who listens to it....


----------



## confuoco

1) Best MEDIEVAL piece: don't listen
2) Best RENAISSANCE piece: don't listen
3) Best BAROQUE piece:* Bach*: Brandenburg Concerto No. 3 in G major, BWV 1048 
4) Best CLASSICAL piece: *Beethoven*: Symhony No 5 in c-minor
5) Best ROMANTIC piece: *Brahms*: Piano Concerto No 2 in B-flat
6) Best 20TH CENTURY piece: *Messiaen*: Turangalila-Symphony
7) Best CONTEMPORARY piece: it is too early

By FORM
8) Best MASS: *Poulenc*: Mass in G major
9) Best FUGUE: *Bach*: Toccata and fugue in D minor
10) Best PIANO CONCERTO: *Brahms*: Piano Concerto No 2 in B-flat major
11) Best CONCERTO FOR OTHER SOLO INSTRUMENT: *Brahms*: Violin concerto in D-major
12) Best MINUET: dont know
13) Best SYMPHONY: *Brahms*: Symphony No 2 in D major
14) Best OPERATIC ARIA: *Dvořák*: Měsíčku na nebi hlubokém (from Rusalka)
15) Best QUARTET or QUINTET: *Smetana*: String quartet No 1 "Z mého života"
16) Best VARIATION: *Brahms*: Variations on thema by Haydn

17) SADDEST piece: Gorecki: Symphony of Sorowful Songs, 1th movement
18) STORMIEST piece: Brahms: Piano Concerto No 1, 1th movement
19) BITTEREST piece: Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No 1, 3th movement
20) SCARIEST piece: Grieg: Peer Gynt: In the Hall of Mountain Kings (original version)
21) MOST RELAXING piece: Copland: Appalachian Spring
22) MOST CHEERFUL piece: Prokofiev: Classical Symphony, 4th movement
23) MOST ROMANTIC piece: Rachmaninov: Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini, Variation XVIII
24) MOST MAJESTIC piece: Bruckner: Symphony No 7, 1th movement
25) MOST SENSUAL piece: Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain 
26) MOST DEMONIC piece: Stravinskij: The Rite of Spring
27) MOST INNOCENT piece: Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No 1 in B-flat minor, 2nd movement
28) MOST EXOTIC piece: Messiaen:Turangalila-Symhony
29) MOST INNOVATIVE piece: Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune 
30) MOST INSANE piece: Berlioz: Fantastic Symphony, 5th movement
31) MOST PLAYFUL piece: Poulenc: Clarinet Sonata, 3th movement


----------



## Air

What a nice little thread this is that needs reviving. Here's my two cents worth.

Favorite, by form...

Piano Concerto: Prokofiev 3
Violin Concerto: Bloch, perhaps Tchaik or Sibelius
Concerto-other: Dvorak, cello

Solo Piano: Prokofiev, War Sonatas
Solo Violin: Bach 6 sonatas and partitas
Solo-other: Bach 6 cello suites

Duo: Franck Violin Sonata
Quintet: Taneyev, piano
Quartet: Shostakovich 8

Film: Prokofiev Alexander Nevsky
Tone Poem: Sibelius Tapiola
Symphony: Mahler 2
Ballet: Ravel Daphnis et Chloe
Symphonic work-other: Villa-Lobos Choros (8, 9, 10)

Mass: Bach, in b minor
Requiem: Faure
Lieder: Schumann Dichterliebe
Single Opera: Wagner Tristan und Isolde

By era:

Medieval: Don't understand this music.
Renaissance: Byrd Mass for 5 voices
Rest is way too hard.

First piece to get me into classical: Khachaturian Toccata for the piano



Maquissar said:


> 6) Best 20TH CENTURY piece:*Maurice RAVEL*, _Boléro_
> 30) MOST INSANE piece: *Maurice RAVEL*, _Boléro _


Oh wow...


----------



## Sid James

This is a bit hard, these are of course my favourites, so here goes...

_By AGE_
1) Best MEDIEVAL piece: Don't know
2) Best RENAISSANCE piece: Don't know
3) Best BAROQUE piece: *Handel*, Messiah
4) Best CLASSICAL piece: *Mozart*, Eine Kliene Nachtmusik
5) Best ROMANTIC piece: *Berlioz*, Symphonie Fantastique
6) Best 20TH CENTURY piece: *Bartok*, Concerto for Orchestra
7) Best CONTEMPORARY piece: *Varese*, Deserts

_By FORM_
8) Best MASS: *Gounod*, Solemn mass for St. Cecilia
9) Best FUGUE: *Piazzolla*, Fuga y misterio (from _Maria de Buenos Aires_)
10) Best PIANO CONCERTO: *Bartok*, Piano Concerto No. 1
11) Best CONCERTO FOR OTHER SOLO INSTRUMENT: *Henze*, Violin Concerto No. 1
12) Best MINUET: *Haydn*, Menuetto: Allegretto from Symphony No. 101 'Clock'
13) Best SYMPHONY: *Prokofiev*, Symphony No. 3
14) Best OPERATIC ARIA: *Verdi*, Una macchia è qui tuttora! - "Yet here's a spot" - from Macbeth
15) Best QUARTET or QUINTET: *Janacek*, String Quartet No. 1 'Kreutzer Sonata'
16) Best VARIATION: *Britten,* Variations on a theme of Frank Bridge

_PERSONAL section_
32) MOST LOVED piece: *Varese*, Deserts
33) MOST HATED piece: *Beethoven*, Symphony No. 5
34) MOST "NOTHING SPECIAL, WHAT'S ALL THE FUSS ABOUT" piece: *Sibelius*, Symphony No. 2
35) FIRST PIECE YOU LOVED: *Tchaikovsky*, Piano Concerto No. 1
36) BEST PIECE TO CONVERT HEATHENS TO CLASSICAL MUSIC: *Hindemith*, Mathis der maler symphony


----------



## emiellucifuge

Ill have a try

_By AGE_
1) Best MEDIEVAL piece: (dont know any)
2) Best RENAISSANCE piecedont know any)
3) Best BAROQUE piece: Vivaldi - Four seasons, Bach - BRandenberg
4) Best CLASSICAL piece: Beethoven - string quartet 14, Mozart - Jupiter
5) Best ROMANTIC piece: Dvorak 9th symphony, Liszt - Faust Symphony
6) Best 20TH CENTURY piece: Penderecki 3rd symphony, Stravinsky - rite of spring
7) Best CONTEMPORARY piece:Boulez - La marteau sans maitre

_By FORM_
8) Best MASS:Mozart - requiem mass
9) Best FUGUE:Bach - toccata fugue d minor
10) Best PIANO CONCERTO: Rachmaninof - 2nd
11) Best CONCERTO FOR OTHER SOLO INSTRUMENT: Cimarosa - oboe
12) Best MINUET:Bocherini
13) Best SYMPHONY: Dvorak 9th, Myaskovsky27th
14) Best OPERATIC ARIA: undecided
15) Best QUARTET or QUINTET: Beethovne 14th, shosta 11th
16) Best VARIATION:Rimsky-korsakov Cappricio Espagnol - Vairazioni

_By MOOD/THEME_
17) SADDEST piece: 
18) STORMIEST piece:
19) BITTEREST piece: 
20) SCARIEST piece: Penderecki 3rd smphony - second movement
21) MOST RELAXING piece: Gorecki 3rd
22) MOST CHEERFUL piece: DVorak 9th -2nd movement
23) MOST ROMANTIC piece: 
24) MOST MAJESTIC piece:
25) MOST SENSUAL piece:
26) MOST DEMONIC piece: NIght on Bare mountain
27) MOST INNOCENT piece:
28) MOST EXOTIC piece:Scheherazade
29) MOST INNOVATIVE piece: Rite of Spring
30) MOST INSANE piece:Lutoslawski 3rd
31) MOST PLAYFUL piece:

_PERSONAL section_
32) MOST LOVED piece: Dvoraks 9th
33) MOST HATED piece: -
34) MOST "NOTHING SPECIAL, WHAT'S ALL THE FUSS ABOUT" piece: -
35) FIRST PIECE YOU LOVED: HAry Janos Suit
36) BEST PIECE TO CONVERT HEATHENS TO CLASSICAL MUSIC: Hall of the mountain king

Dont take my word for it


----------



## savoldo

Ciao Leonardo! Sono ossesisonato da questo pezzo che nessuno riesce a decifrare. Riusciresti a darmi una mano? Grazie


----------



## Il Seraglio

Here is my attempt. Sorry if the same composers frequently pop up.

_By AGE_
1) Best MEDIEVAL piece: *The Play of Daniel*
2) Best RENAISSANCE piece: - *Gesualdo - "Tribulationem et Dolorem"*
3) Best BAROQUE piece: *Bach - St. Matthew Passion*
4) Best CLASSICAL piece: *Mozart - The Magic Flute*
5) Best ROMANTIC piece: *Wagner - Parsifal*
6) Best 20TH CENTURY piece: *Strauss - Four Last Songs*
7) Best CONTEMPORARY piece: *Couldn't say... I need to better familiarise myself with contemporary music*

_By FORM_
8) Best MASS: *Mozart - Great Mass in C Minor*
9) Best FUGUE: *Bach - Contrapunctus IX*
10) Best PIANO CONCERTO: *Brahms - Piano Concerto no. 1*
11) Best CONCERTO FOR OTHER SOLO INSTRUMENT: * Boccherini - Cello Concerto in D Major*
12) Best MINUET: *Mozart - Symphony no. 41 - 3rd mvmt*
13) Best SYMPHONY: *Beethoven - Symphony no. 9*
14) Best OPERATIC ARIA: *Mozart - 'Parto, parto' (La Clemenza di Tito)*
15) Best QUARTET or QUINTET: *Beethoven String Quartet No. 13*
16) Best VARIATION: -

_By MOOD/THEME_
17) SADDEST piece: *Mahler - Symphony No. 9 final Adagio*
18) STORMIEST piece: *Wagner - The Flying Dutchman - Prelude*
19) BITTEREST piece: *Prokofiev- Etudes Op. 3*
20) SCARIEST piece: *Wagner - Gotterdammerung - Hagen's Watch*
21) MOST RELAXING piece: *Debussy - Reverie (I guess)*
22) MOST CHEERFUL piece: *Mozart - Piano Concerto no 21 - Rondo*
23) MOST ROMANTIC piece: *Wagner - Siegfried's Rhine Journey*
24) MOST MAJESTIC piece: *Bach - Magnificat*
25) MOST SENSUAL piece: *Wagner - Siegfried - Act III*
26) MOST DEMONIC piece: *Bruckner - Symphony no. 9 - Scherzo*
27) MOST INNOCENT piece: *Mozart - Piano Sonata No. 11 - Andante Grazioso*
28) MOST EXOTIC piece: -
29) MOST INNOVATIVE piece: *Beethoven - Grand Fugue*
30) MOST INSANE piece: -
31) MOST PLAYFUL piece: *Adams' Doctor Atomic if only for the sheer amount of absurdist humour*

_PERSONAL section_
32) MOST LOVED piece: *Bach - St. Matthew Passion*
33) MOST HATED piece: *Either Philip Glass - Cello Concerto or Saint-Saens' Organ Symphony*
34) MOST "NOTHING SPECIAL, WHAT'S ALL THE FUSS ABOUT" piece: *Anything by Louis Spohr* 
35) FIRST PIECE YOU LOVED: *Mozart - Symphony no. 41 Jupiter*
36) BEST PIECE TO CONVERT HEATHENS TO CLASSICAL MUSIC: *Beethoven - Symphony No. 3 Eroica*


----------



## Guest

_By AGE_
1) Best MEDIEVAL piece: -
2) Best RENAISSANCE piece: -
3) Best BAROQUE piece: Bach Cello Suite No. 1
4) Best CLASSICAL piece: Beethoven Symphony No. 9
5) Best ROMANTIC piece: Brahms Piano Trio No. 1
6) Best 20TH CENTURY piece: Mahler Das Lied von der Erde
7) Best CONTEMPORARY piece: -

_By FORM_
8) Best MASS: Beethoven Missa Solemnis
9) Best FUGUE: Bach The Art of Fugue
10) Best PIANO CONCERTO: Rachmaninoff Piano Concerto No. 2
11) Best CONCERTO FOR OTHER SOLO INSTRUMENT: Elgar Cello Concerto
12) Best MINUET: 
13) Best SYMPHONY: Mahler Symphony No. 2
14) Best OPERATIC ARIA: Mozart - The Magic Flute - "Die Hoelle Rache . . . "
15) Best QUARTET or QUINTET: Schubert "Death and the Maiden"
16) Best VARIATION: Elgar Enigma Variations

_By MOOD/THEME_
17) SADDEST piece: Barber Adagio for Strings
18) STORMIEST piece: Beethoven Symphony No. 5
19) BITTEREST piece: Schubert Winterreise
20) SCARIEST piece: Mussorgsky Night on the Bald Mountain
21) MOST RELAXING piece: Chopin Nocturnes
22) MOST CHEERFUL piece: 
23) MOST ROMANTIC piece: Tchaikovsky Romeo and Juliet Overture
24) MOST MAJESTIC piece: Mahler Symphony No. 3
25) MOST SENSUAL piece: Debussy Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un faune
26) MOST DEMONIC piece: Mussorgsky Night on the Bald Mountain
27) MOST INNOCENT piece: 
28) MOST EXOTIC piece:
29) MOST INNOVATIVE piece:
30) MOST INSANE piece:
31) MOST PLAYFUL piece:

_PERSONAL section_
32) MOST LOVED piece: Mahler Symphony No. 2
33) MOST HATED piece: 
34) MOST "NOTHING SPECIAL, WHAT'S ALL THE FUSS ABOUT" piece:
35) FIRST PIECE YOU LOVED: Brahms Piano Trio NO. 1
36) BEST PIECE TO CONVERT HEATHENS TO CLASSICAL MUSIC: Beethoven Symphony No. 5


----------



## Lukecash12

By AGE
1) Best MEDIEVAL piece: Perotin _Veni creator spiritus _
2) Best RENAISSANCE piece: Paladin _Fantasy no 3 for Lute_
3) Best BAROQUE piece: Handel _Dead March_, from Saul's Oratorio
4) Best CLASSICAL piece: Mozart _Fantasy in C minor_, K 396 



5) Best ROMANTIC piece: Alkan _Super Flumina Babylonis Op. 52_ 



6) Best 20TH CENTURY piece: Lepo Sumera _Peace after the Battle_ 



7) Best CONTEMPORARY piece: Undecided

By FORM
8) Best MASS: Mozart _Mass in C minor_
9) Best FUGUE: Sorabji _Sonata No.4 Mvt 3 Fuga_
10) Best PIANO CONCERTO: Alkan _"Concerto for Solo PIano" No.9, Op.39_ 







11) Best CONCERTO FOR OTHER SOLO INSTRUMENT: Shankar _Sitar Concerto_
12) Best MINUET: I'm stuck between some of the works of Mozart and Boccherini
13) Best SYMPHONY: Beethoven's 8th
14) Best OPERATIC ARIA: That's way too hard for me to decide
15) Best QUARTET or QUINTET: Shankar _I Am Missing You b/w Lust September 13, 1974 _ 



16) Best VARIATION: Beethoven _Diabelli Variations_

By MOOD/THEME
17) SADDEST piece: Shankar _I Am Missing You b/w Lust September 13, 1974 _ 



18) STORMIEST piece: Alkan _Le Festin De Esope_
19) BITTEREST piece: Alkan _Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Ages' 50 Ans_ 



20) SCARIEST piece: Roslavets _Piano Trio No. 4 Mvt 2 "Allegro vivace"_ 



21) MOST RELAXING piece: Bach _Bourree - Suite No 3_ 



22) MOST CHEERFUL piece: Debussy _Children's Corner- Golliwogg's cake-walk_ 



23) MOST ROMANTIC piece: Henselt _Romance Op. 10_ 



24) MOST MAJESTIC piece: Handel _Ombra Mai Fu_
25) MOST SENSUAL piece: _Rag Bihag_ 



26) MOST DEMONIC piece: Not sure
27) MOST INNOCENT piece: Alkan _Prelude in Eb major Op. 31_ 



28) MOST EXOTIC piece: Not sure
29) MOST INNOVATIVE piece: Not sure
30) MOST INSANE piece: _Pipa King Chu Doffs His Armor 霸王卸甲_ 



31) MOST PLAYFUL piece: Not sure

PERSONAL section
32) MOST LOVED piece: _I don't have a favorite_
33) MOST HATED piece: Anything that ever came out of the mouths of the B 52's
34) MOST "NOTHING SPECIAL, WHAT'S ALL THE FUSS ABOUT" piece: Not sure.
35) FIRST PIECE YOU LOVED: Beethoven _Moonlight Sonata_
36) BEST PIECE TO CONVERT HEATHENS TO CLASSICAL MUSIC: Alkan _Op.17 Le Preux "The Knight" Concert Etude _


----------



## DaDirkNL

By AGE
1) Best MEDIEVAL piece:Haven't heard enough of it.
2) Best RENAISSANCE piece:''
3) Best BAROQUE piece:Bach - Brandenburg Concertos
4) Best CLASSICAL piece:Mozart - Symphony 41
5) Best ROMANTIC piece:Schubert - Symphony 9
6) Best 20TH CENTURY piece:Mahler - Symphony 9
7) Best CONTEMPORARY piece: Not sure, haven't heard a lot.

By FORM
8) Best MASS: Mozart - Requiem in D Minor
9) Best FUGUE: Bach - Toccata&Fugue in D Minor, BWV 565
10) Best PIANO CONCERTO: Mozart - Piano Concerto 20
11) Best CONCERTO FOR OTHER SOLO INSTRUMENT: Mendelssohn - Violin Concerto in E Minor
12) Best MINUET: Bach - Minuet in G Major
13) Best SYMPHONY: Mozart - Symphony 41
14) Best OPERATIC ARIA: Mozart - Die Zauberflöte
15) Best QUARTET or QUINTET: Schubert - Death and the Maiden
16) Best VARIATION: Bach - Goldberg variations

By MOOD/THEME
17) SADDEST piece: Schubert - Winterreise - Leiermann the beginning of this sounds sad to me. Otherwise Beethoven's Funeral march from the Eroica
18) STORMIEST piece: Beethoven - Symphony 6 - 4th Movement 'Storm'
19) BITTEREST piece: Beethoven - Piano Sonata 14 'Moonlight'
20) SCARIEST piece: Schubert - Symphony 8 'Unfinished'
21) MOST RELAXING piece: Beethoven - Symphony 7 2nd movement or Dvorak 9th Symphony 2nd movement
22) MOST CHEERFUL piece: Beethoven - Symphony 7 3rd movement
23) MOST ROMANTIC piece: Mozart - Piano concerto 20 2nd Movement Romance
24) MOST MAJESTIC piece: Schubert - Symphony 9 2nd movement
25) MOST SENSUAL piece: Mozart - Symphony 41 4th movement
26) MOST DEMONIC piece: Justin Bieber - Whatever he writes
27) MOST INNOCENT piece: I have no idea
28) MOST EXOTIC piece: Dvorak - Symphony 9
29) MOST INNOVATIVE piece: Beethoven - Symphony 3 Eroica 1st movement
30) MOST INSANE piece: Beethoven - Symphony 7 4th movement
31) MOST PLAYFUL piece: Mozart - Symphony 35

PERSONAL section
32) MOST LOVED piece: Schubert - Symphony 9
33) MOST HATED piece: I don't really hate anything
34) MOST "NOTHING SPECIAL, WHAT'S ALL THE FUSS ABOUT" piece: Vivaldi - The Four Seasons
35) FIRST PIECE YOU LOVED: Bach - Oboe Concerto BWV 1053
36) BEST PIECE TO CONVERT HEATHENS TO CLASSICAL MUSIC: Dvorak Symphony 9 4th movement

Please note that this list could change any day and is mostly subjective.


----------



## Winterreisender

Interesting thread. I can attempt to answer some of them...

By AGE
1) Best MEDIEVAL piece: *Hildegard* - Canticles of Ecstasy
2) Best RENAISSANCE piece: *Dowland* - Second Booke of Songes
3) Best BAROQUE piece: *Handel* - Messiah
4) Best CLASSICAL piece: *Mozart* - Clarinet Concerto
5) Best ROMANTIC piece: *Berlioz* - Symphonie Fantastique
6) Best 20TH CENTURY piece: *Stravinsky* - Rite of Spring
7) Best CONTEMPORARY piece: *Gorecki* - Symphony #3

PERSONAL section
32) MOST LOVED piece: *Schubert* - Winterreise
33) MOST HATED piece: Anything played by *Andre Rieu*
34) MOST "NOTHING SPECIAL, WHAT'S ALL THE FUSS ABOUT" piece: *Bruckner* - Complete works
35) FIRST PIECE YOU LOVED: *Grieg* - Piano Concerto
36) BEST PIECE TO CONVERT HEATHENS TO CLASSICAL MUSIC: *Sibelius* - Symphony #5, mvt. 3 (works every time!)


----------



## Winterreisender

Perhaps this should be moved to "Classical Music Disucssion" ?


----------

